# jet Wash SW london



## bobsyouruncle

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a place to jetwash my own car near Wandsworth/Clapham or tooting, somewhere hopefully where i can fill my buckets with clean water...

Any ideas?

Appreciate the help.
Cheers


----------

